# Graco Nautilus versus Evenflo Maestro



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

Can anyone give me some comparison on these two 3 in 1 seats? We are replacing dd's seat after a minor car accident (I posted about). She is 3.5 years old, approx 40 inches, 31 pounds. I'd like to get a seat that will convert to a booster later on, but do want her harnessed for at least the next 1.5 or so. She is tall and thin, but most of her height is in her legs. She is on the top slot of the Scenara right now though, if that helps.

These are the two seats I keep coming across-obviously the Maestro is much cheaper, which is a plus right now. Also, is one much more narrow than the other? Right now we are doing three across with dsd squished in the middle in a seatbelt, so I want to give her as much room as possible!

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the input!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Maestro is much narrower. It will almost certainly keep your daughter harnessed for another 2 years. It makes a good booster, but it is a short booster, and you will need to purchase another dedicated booster down the road.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with chickabiddy. The thing is, though, the maestro is so cheap that a maestro + hb turbobooster in a couple of years is still probably a bit cheaper than the nautilus now. So you could go either way cost wise and end up spending about the same.


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

The Maestro is quite a bit narrower and less bulky at the top (& less bulky overall), so it would probably be better for your dsd.

We have both, Nauti in our car and the Maestro in my Mom's...I don't have a real preference for one or the other--the straps seem like they would be more comfy in the Nauti, but my almost 4 year old seems to like the Maestro just fine. The Maestro seems comfy enough. My dd is similar sized (3 yr 10 mos, 34 lbs 41") and she fits fine in both.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Also, the Maestro is not a 3 in 1. It only become a highback booster, not a backless like the Nautilus does.


----------

